# Well, this is isn't about a pet, but



## Golden Mom (Apr 22, 2005)

it's a great human interest story.

I was out mowing my lawn last night. Had done the majority of it the night before on a ride-around. Last night, I went around with the push mower to do corners of fences, and that kind of thing.

I noticed something fuzzie on the ground, so I went over it with the mower. It got pulled up, and I saw a hole with a bunch of little brown furry, four-legged critters in there.

I peered in for a closer look, and I thought their ears were kinda long, but I couldn't tell what they were. I went online to see what I could come up with, and I guessed, and the Internet told me, they were baby cotton-tail bunnies.

So, I called Golden Dad (he joined here awhile ago and lives down the street from me) because he has a couple of rabbits, and one just had a couple of babies. He wanted to see if the female would accept them.

It's getting cold and raw, and it's raining, and the babies were NOT in a safe place - right out in the open. When I hadn't cut the grass, it was nice and tall and a great cover, but not now.

I canNOT believe I ran over that hole intentionally (not to harm the bunnies) and didn't hurt a single little hair on their cute, furry little bodies!

Well, Golden Dad came back about an hour and a half ago to get the rest of them. Apparently, they just snuggled right in without a hitch.

They were so CUTE....


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

*bunnies*

How wonderful that the momma bunny took the babies. Everything turned out o.k. Thanks for the story.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 22, 2005)

I just got a message from Golden Dad, and the baby bunnies are doing well. Mother's accepted them, now they have to accept mother and nurse from her. Keeping my fingers crossed. Did I mention there were eight of the little darlin's?



I feel like a grandmother!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Wait a minute... isn't something missing in this story? Where's the mother rabbit to those 8 babies? Isn't she gonna be missing them? or was she that fuzzie thing you ran the mower over? I'm confused, did I miss something?


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi. No, you didn't miss anything. Don't know where Mom is. I thought she had come back during the previous night, but I wasn't certain, and it was cold, rainy, and raw. Where she left them might have been safe when she did it, but after mowing my lawn (and it was badly in need of it with the rain we've been having), it was no longer safe to leave them there. The fuzzy stuff I ran over with the mower was her belly hair that the females pull out and insulate the nests with. We have dogs roaming around and cats, plus I've seen coyotes or foxes (can't tell the difference at 4:00 a.m.) roaming around in the back of my yard. So, to make sure the babies had a chance at life, Golden Dad took them for adoption.

I live on a very busy street, and the chances of them making it there was minimal. Plus, in case any of them got inside my fence with my two dogs there (the babies were only a few feet away from the house and my fence), their little lives wouldn't have been worth a plug nickle.

I hated to do that for the reason you cited, but in the interest of their little lives, we both thought it was the best thing to do. Let her mate again and have more babies and leave them somewhere safer than my front/side yard.


----------

